# pre-piping for solar system?



## alexander741 (Nov 19, 2013)

first time i've ever heard this, again my friend said it's mandatory for new houses in Vancouver. 
But....what size pipe should I use? how to terminate them? any related code for that?

Thx


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You really need to get some new friends. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## alexander741 (Nov 19, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> You really need to get some new friends. :laughing: :jester:


that why i'm here. but i found canadians usually nicer to talk with, most ppl from US r cowboys.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

alexander741 said:


> that why i'm here. but i found canadians usually nicer to talk with, most ppl from US r cowboys.


Meh...you say that like it's a bad thing. :laughing:

In general we do not play nice when we think think someone is undercutting the trade. And for the record, I know plenty of Canucks that feel the exact same way.


----------



## alexander741 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Canucks


hehe...I know the word Yankee is not a polite word...but couldn't find anything like Canucks...

i'm not saying those ppl r good or bad, but anything exist must be has it's reason...
that out of anyone's control...


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know anything about code up in Canada. However, if someone is serious about wanting you to prep for solar, I would run up two 1" insulated copper lines and as well as a conduit for wiring for the sensors. I ran PEX lines in case I wanted to install solar on my house. I won't ever use them because I found out afterwards that the temps can actually get to high for PEX.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

alexander741 said:


> hehe...I know the word Yankee is not a polite word...but couldn't find anything like Canucks...
> 
> i'm not saying those ppl r good or bad, but anything exist must be has it's reason...
> that out of anyone's control...


This guy is a handyhack getting free information from us plumbers.. throw him under the bus til someone here proves he's legit.


----------



## alexander741 (Nov 19, 2013)

plumber78 said:


> I don't know anything about code up in Canada. However, if someone is serious about wanting you to prep for solar, I would run up two 1" insulated copper lines and as well as a conduit for wiring for the sensors. I ran PEX lines in case I wanted to install solar on my house. I won't ever use them because I found out afterwards that the temps can actually get to high for PEX.


thanks! this is a sweet answer...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

alexander741 said:


> hehe...I know the word Yankee is not a polite word...but couldn't find anything like Canucks... i'm not saying those ppl r good or bad, but anything exist must be has it's reason... that out of anyone's control...


I don't mind being called a Yankee. But if you day *****, I will Kung fu your arse


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

alexander741 said:


> that why i'm here. but i found canadians usually nicer to talk with, most ppl from US r cowboys.


Careful, Tex Mech is a Yankee Cowboy... you don't want to pizz him off.


----------



## alexander741 (Nov 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Careful, Tex Mech is a Yankee Cowboy... you don't want to pizz him off.


maybe, i already did. it's okeeeeyyyyyy....


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Here, Solar hot water is mandatory on new construction, 1/2" copper to and from the collectors. Pex is a NO NO. Copper only, M is OK. And the sensor wire. two conductor like 18 gauge or something like that. Ferg carries it here.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ask*

If the city requires it they will have the regulation. But you may have to have some qualifications to understand them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> Here, Solar hot water is mandatory on new construction, 1/2" copper to and from the collectors. Pex is a NO NO. Copper only, M is OK. And the sensor wire. two conductor like 18 gauge or something like that. Ferg carries it here.


Only 1/2" for solar panels?? No f way.. that's only 15k btu carry capcity!..


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Solar*

Here's a link to some fairly current rules for BC.
As always, before you rough in, ask the authority having jurisdiction first.
Vancouver inspectors can be tough, but are reachable by phone in the mornings, and most will help you out.

Solar ready, according to this document, means structurally ready to take assumed loads (not the plumbers issue to build), and 2 - 50mm minimum (bigger is better) straight conduits from the water heater location to the expected collector location.

Ask first.

Regards.

http://www.bclaws.ca/EPLibraries/bclaws_new/document/ID/freeside/1322733767


----------



## LBurk (Dec 23, 2013)

alexander741 said:


> first time i've ever heard this, again my friend said it's mandatory for new houses in Vancouver.
> But....what size pipe should I use? how to terminate them? any related code for that?
> 
> Thx


Usually pre-plumbing a solar system means running a couple of copper lines to the roof. But it depends upon the type of system. I'm going to guess, but I'd imagine drain back systems are likely the most common to use in the frigid north because they will use a glycol solution to prevent freezing and all liquid drains back to the storage tank. Most of the time 3/4" copper is what is used but you'd have to get with whoever is specing the job to find out what they have in mind. You may also need to run and 18 to 22 gauge 4 to 6 wire thermostat type wire for sensor connection as well as insulating any piping. But depending upon the type of system you are pre-plumbing for there may be other considerations such as T&P drain, freeze protection drain air and vacuum relief (these last two items are usually done upon installation though.) Hope this helps a little.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Here it's 1/2". Mind you here we are pumping potable water thru the collectors. Typical set up is 2 4x8 panels w an 80 gallon tank. Temp sensor on tank and top of panel. The circ pump runs continuously so long as the panel is 10degrees or so hotter. We are also in the tropics sunny most of the time.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GbVfHUmEc...1600/Solar+Hot+Water+Diagram+for+New+Tank.jpg


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> Here, Solar hot water is mandatory on new construction, 1/2" copper to and from the collectors. Pex is a NO NO. Copper only, M is OK. And the sensor wire. two conductor like 18 gauge or something like that. Ferg carries it here.


Keep in mind the solar gain here is much higher than continental US (Mainland) for Haolies and (America) for some locals. My 120 gallon solar with 2 4x8 panels averages 150 degrees in the winter and 180 degrees plus in the summer. There are basically 2 types of systems used here.
Passive indirect and Active direct
*Direct* (Open Loop) – The water being heated is the water you drink.
*Indirect* (Closed Loop) – A heat exchanger is used to transfer heat from a collector fluid to water you drink. Potable water never mixes with the heat exchange fluid. The heat exchange fluid varies, depending on the type of system, from plain water to propylene glycol.
*Passive* – The transfer of heat from the collector to the water is by natural convection, no outsideenergy is required.
*Active* – Pumps are used to move fluids around in the system.

With a passive system the panels and tank are mounted on the rooftop, with a active system the tank is usually in the garage and panels are on the roof


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

I would contact your local vendor who would be selling the product to plumbing contractors, ask them to put you in touch with the manufacture for additional information. What works in Hawaii would not work in your climate.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GbVfHUmEc...1600/Solar+Hot+Water+Diagram+for+New+Tank.jpg


Before everyone gets all hot and bothered here is a couple of things that apply to Hawaii.
1) Water heaters need to be elevated above grade, most installers use bricks to accomplish this.
2) Expansion tanks are not required.
3) Each county has a different view on what is expected, the inspectors have even more control on what and how things are done based on their interpretation of the UPC code


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

you Kona side or Hilo side Pac Rim?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> you Kona side or Hilo side Pac Rim?


I work in Kona and along the Golden Coast


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool. If you know any body Hilo side that is hiring, I got a guy that has a family in Volcano that has been working here to make ends meet. Good guy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> I would contact your local vendor who would be selling the product to plumbing contractors, ask them to put you in touch with the manufacture for additional information. *What works in Hawaii would not **work in your climate**.*











You hit the nail right on the head. That particularly applies to tankless W/H's where the incoming cold water temperature varies from climate zone to climate zone.


----------

